# Kein Appetit mehr auf Zeitverschwendung



## c.wehn (6 August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

geht es nur mir so... Oder habt ihr das auch manchmal:


Der Kunde hat Wahnwitzige Vorstellung was Zeitpläne angeht,
"Kauf ein Fiat und erwartet ein Porsche",
Ihr müsst euch Stundenlang die Zeit mit Irrsinn vertreiben,
Wartet das die Mechanik so läuft wie man es gern hättet,
Euer Zeitfenster wird durch Fehlplanungen anderer immer enger:
müsst aber das gleiche in geringster Zeit leisten,

Wie geht es euch da so?
Oder habt ihr einen 8h -> Danach ist's nichtmehr mein Problem Job 


Wie ertragt ihr sowas?

Lächeln und :sb4: denken? 

Und dann die Scheiße so löffeln wie ihr sie serviert bekommt?

Lasst mal was aus eurem Berufsleben hören!


----------



## Voxe (6 August 2011)

Hallo,

es läuft doch immer so ab:

Dem Kunden wird ein Agebot gemacht, der Kunde drückt den Preis etwas und besteht auf seinen Liefertermin. Während der Projektabwicklung werden ihm noch ein paar Features versprochen.

Nebenbei verzögern sich die Lieferungen der Komponenten oder es wird festgestellt, so geht es nicht.

Da der Liefertermin nicht verschoben wird, beissen den letzten die Hunde. Das ist der Programmierer bzw. Inbetriebnehmer. Aber das muss jeder abkönnen der sich auf so was eingelassen hat.

Gruß, Voxe

PS: mal sehen was noch an Meinungen kommt


----------



## jabba (6 August 2011)

Das kenne ich so seit zwanzig Jahren, aber nun habe ich die Schnauze von dem Kunden endlich voll.
Ich will eigentlich nur noch die Restlichen Arbeiten fertigstellen aber es wird bei denen immer schlimmer.

Laut dem Angebot meines Kunden dauert der mechanische Umbau und Test 5-7 Werktage. Mein Angebot lautet zwei Tage Inbetriebnahme, dazu müßen alle mechanischen Arbeiten abgeschlossen sein und alle Geräte parametriert sein (Schrauberprogramme usw.)

Ich habe in den letzten zwei Monaten zig mal nach einem Termin gefragt und kriege keine Antwort.
Dann.... ganz plötzlich kommt eine Mail.
"Nennen Sie uns einen Termin da der End-Kunde auf die Fertigstellung drängt"

Ich lege also fest 3.8 und 4.8.
Laut einfacher Rechnung hätten die also die Mechanik zwischen den 27. und 29.7 beginnen müßen. Und was machen die, fangen am Dienstag nachmittag damit an .
Das Ende vom Lied, ich war drei Tage da, und von drei Maschinen ist erst eine fertig.

Ich habe noch genug anderes zu tun, und jetzt wieder 5 Tage versaut , in der zwischenzeit hätte ich woanders wieder eine Maschine machen können.
Das gleiche war für den 1+2.8 geplant, da kriege ich am Freitag nach 18:00 Uhr eine Mail, das ich Montags nicht an der Anlage darf, obwohl mein Kunde das schon eine Woche lang wußte.


----------



## winnman (6 August 2011)

ging mir früher auch so, dass ich mich da immer aufgeregt habe.

Heute: Bei Kostenvoranschlag, Angebot, . . . exakte Eckdaten der Termine mit entsprechenden Vorlaufzeiten und die technischen Vorraussetzungen definieren. Ev. Extrakosten gleich mit reinschreiben (separate Anfahrten, zusätzliche Tage vor Ort, . . .)

Wenn dann vor Ort was nicht passt, einfach mitdokumentieren was nicht passt, bisschen mailverkehr, . . .

Meine Kunden habens irgendwann dann kapiert dass es Geld kostet, . . .
Un die dies nicht kapieren, die zahlen dann eben


----------



## Markus (6 August 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> ging mir früher auch so, dass ich mich da immer aufgeregt habe.
> 
> Heute: Bei Kostenvoranschlag, Angebot, . . . exakte Eckdaten der Termine mit entsprechenden Vorlaufzeiten und die technischen Vorraussetzungen definieren. Ev. Extrakosten gleich mit reinschreiben (separate Anfahrten, zusätzliche Tage vor Ort, . . .)
> 
> ...


 

jepp, machne müssen halt erzogen werden.
festpreise gibts nicht, sofern es sich irgendwie vermeiden lässt.
abrechnung nach stunden und gut ist - dann kehr ich dem meinetwegen noch die halle raus und wasch sein auto...


----------



## SoftMachine (6 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen !



Markus schrieb:


> jepp, machne müssen halt erzogen werden.
> festpreise gibts nicht, sofern es sich irgendwie vermeiden lässt.
> abrechnung nach stunden und gut ist - dann kehr ich dem meinetwegen noch die halle raus und wasch sein auto...


 
... so isses...und so musses auch sein... 

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (6 August 2011)

Hi,

nochwas:

-aber bei einigen meiner Kunden habe ich zunächst erstmal guten Willen gezeigt... 
-erstmal die gewünschten Leistungen erbracht, aber nicht voll berechnet....
-aber darüber gesprochen...bei den richtigen Personen... 
-und siehe da: dann fielen meine unvorhergesehen Mehrleistungen auch auf fruchtbaren Boden, sprich auf zusätzliche Zahlungen.... 

Gruss


----------



## Cassandra (7 August 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Ihr,[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]so kenne ich das:[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]als     erstes wird der Termin festgelegt – im Idealfall liegt dieser     nicht in der Vergangenheit[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]dann     werden die Kosten festgesetzt – schließlich muss der Kunde ja mal     wissen wo er dran ist[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]im     Anschluss entsteht ein vages Konzept was überhaupt umgesetzt werden     muss  – meistens stellt man fest, dass es doch nicht ganz so     einfach ist, wie ursprünglich angenommen wurde[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]jetzt     muss noch etwas nachverhandelt werden – auf Details (Probleme mit     noch nicht absehbaren Lösungen) kann nicht eingegangen werden, weil     der Termin sonst nicht zu halten wäre...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Und     meistens nach 10 bis 15 Monaten kommt dann die Bestellung –     Lieferung in 2-3 Wochen → Sehr Dringlich!!![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der     Ansprechpartner zum abklären der Schnittstellen beim Endkunden ist     für 6 Wochen im Urlaub[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach     6-8 Wochen (3 Arbeitstage nachdem alles Material geliefert wurde)     startet die interne Inbetriebnahme[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Von     den garantierten 10 000 Musterteilen für die Inbetriebnahme sind     gerade 5 geliefert worden[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dank     großartigem Einsatz aller Beteiligten wird die Maschine doch noch     wie vereinbart 2 Tage vor Ostern ausgeliefert[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]-     Stille -[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kurz     vor Weihnachten meldet sich der Kunde: „Sie müssen ganz dringend     vorbeikommen! Die Maschine XY muss dringend in Betrieb genommen     werden...“[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vor     Ort steht die Maschine original verpackt auf einer Palette in der     Ecke. Über den Aufstellort wird noch debattiert, dass das Gerät     auch noch Strom- und Druckluft-Versorgung braucht, überrascht den     Zuständigen restlos...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gefühlte     10 Stunden später - noch bevor die eigentliche Funktion vorgeführt     ist, kommen zig Vorschläge über Zusatzfunktionen...[/FONT]
    [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mir wird in diesem Job nie langweilig...  *ROFL*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LG Cassandra[/FONT]


----------



## Markus (8 August 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Ihr,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]so kenne ich das:[/FONT]
> 
> ...


 

GRATULIERE!
damit hast du uns warscheinlich restlos allen aus der seele gesprochen!
..willst du nicht mal ein buch über das thema schreiben?
hier mal ein paar titelvorschläge:
"der kunde, das projekt und ich"
"herr vergib ihnen - denn sie wissen nicht was sie da tun"

Kapitel:
"ich war jung - ich brauchte das geld"
"gefährlich wird es wenn die dummen fleissig werden"
"viele götter fordern viele opfer"


was auch ganz gut dazu passt:

du hast bizarre Arbeitszeiten.. wie die Prostituierten
du wirst bezahlt, um deinen Kunden glücklich zu machen.. wie die Prostituierten
dein Kunde bezahlt viel, aber dein Chef kassiert das Geld .. wie bei den Prostituierten
du hast keinen Stundenlohn aber deine Arbeitszeit endet wenn die Arbeit erledigt ist .. wie bei den Prostituierten
auch wenn du gut bist, bist du nie stolz auf deine Arbeit.. wie die Prostituierten
du wirst bezahlt, um Fantasien deines Kunden zu befriedigen.. wie die Prostituierten
es ist schwierig für dich eine Familie zu haben und zu halten.. wie bei den Prostituierten
wenn du gefragt wirst, worin deine Arbeit besteht, kannst du es nicht richtig erklären.. wie die Prostituierten
deine Freunde verlassen dich und du bleibst zurück mit Typen wie dir.. wie die Prostituierten
der Kunde bezahlt das Hotel und die Arbeitszeit.. wie bei den Prostituierten
dein Boss hat ein wunderschönes Auto.. wie bei den Prostituierten
wenn du zu einem Kunden auf “Mission” gehst, kommst du mit einem großen Lächeln an .. wie die Prostituierten
aber wenn du deine Arbeit erledigt hast, bist du schlecht gelaunt.. wie die Prostituierten
um deine Fähigkeiten zu beweisen, musst du grauenvolle Tests bestehen.. wie die Prostituierten
der Kunde möchte immer weniger bezahlen und du musst trotzdem Wunder vollbringen.. wie die Prostituierten
wenn du morgens aufstehst, denkst du: “Ich kann das nicht ein Leben lang machen” .. wie die Prostituierten
Frohes (An)Schaffen…


----------



## Chräshe (8 August 2011)

Hallo Cassandra,

  du solltet auf alle Fälle anfangen zu schreiben!
  Für den Fall dass du was im Comic- Stiel rausbringst,
  sehe zu dass es nicht den unangenehmen Dilbert-Zeichnungen ähnelt…

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## Cassandra (8 August 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> GRATULIERE!
> damit hast du uns warscheinlich restlos allen aus der seele gesprochen!
> ..willst du nicht mal ein buch über das thema schreiben?
> hier mal ein paar titelvorschläge:
> ...



 Hallo Markus,

  danke für die Blumen…  

  Das Thema mit dem Buch hatte ich ja schon. Aber wie sich herausstellte, leider mit dem falschen Schwerpunkt. Wenn du noch mehr solche Titel hast, nur heraus damit. Dann kann ich ganze Bände schreiben und muss nicht auf Titel wie „Teil 5 der vierbändigen Trilogie“ ausweichen…

  @ Chräshe
  keine Angst, Dilbert gefällt mir nicht und so langweilig, dass ich auch noch das Zeichnen anfange ist mir dann doch nicht… :wink:

  LG Cassandra


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 August 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Das kenne ich so seit zwanzig Jahren, aber nun habe ich die Schnauze von dem Kunden endlich voll.
> ....


 
Ach komm... nach 20 Jahren solltest du dich dran gewöhnt haben.....


----------



## jabba (10 August 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach komm... nach 20 Jahren solltest du dich dran gewöhnt haben.....



Neeh, ich kenne so einiges nach 20 Jahren, aber das was der Kunde da abliefert ist echt zuviel. Das geht über das übliche hinaus, von wegen "enge Termine", "Sie kennen das ja" usw.

Ich eine sehr böse Mail geschickt das ich davon ausgehe das die das extra machen, ist aber auch egal, selbst darauf kriegt man keine Antwort.


----------



## c.wehn (10 August 2011)

Was die Kunden sich teilweise denken...  
Langsam gehts mir echt auf die Nerven.
Ich schalte jetzt einfach mal ab in dem ich zwei Gänge runter schalte.


----------



## bike (10 August 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> , aber das was der Kunde da abliefert ist echt zuviel.




der??? 

Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, das ist bzw hat System.

In der großen Wirtschaftskrise ??? habe ich den Verdacht, es wurde alles was mit Hirn oder Intelligenz bei den Kunden zu tun hat verkauft.


bike


----------



## bike (10 August 2011)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Was die Kunden sich teilweise denken...




Denken? Ist das ab und an nicht etwas zuviel verlangt? 


bike


----------



## winnman (10 August 2011)

wir sind doch etwas elitär

also lasst es etwas lockerer angehnen (nur bei der Erledigung, nicht beim Angebot, Kostenvoranschlag, da ist es wichtig die entsprechenden evaentualitäten mit zu erfassen.) 
Wer nicht weiss was er braucht / will der soll warten bis jemand zeit hat der sein Problem löst! (Wenns eilig ist, dann ist auch der Preis auf einmal kein Problem, also nichts übereilen!


----------



## mike_roh_soft (10 August 2011)

Einen hab ich noch... einen hab ich noch:

*Naturwissenschaft und Management*

Ein Mann in einem Heißluftballon hat die Orientierung verloren. Er geht tiefer und sichtet eine Frau am Boden. Er sinkt noch weiter ab und ruft:
„Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich habe einem Freund versprochen, ihn vor einer Stunde zu treffen; und ich weiß nicht wo ich bin.“

Die Frau am Boden antwortet:
„Sie sind in einem Heißluftballon in ungefähr 10 m Höhe über Grund. Sie befinden sich auf dem 49. Grad, 28 Minuten und 11 Sekunden nördlicher Breite und 8. Grad, 28 Minuten und 58 Sekunden östlicher Länge.“

„Sie müssen Ingenieurin sein“ sagt der Ballonfahrer.

„Bin ich“, antwortet die Frau, „woher wissen Sie das?“

„Nun“, sagt der Ballonfahrer, „alles was sie mir sagten ist technisch korrekt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich mit Ihren Informationen anfangen soll, und Fakt ist, dass ich immer noch nicht weiß, wo ich bin. Offen gesagt, waren Sie keine große Hilfe. Sie haben höchstens meine Reise noch weiter verzögert.“ 

Die Frau antwortet:
„Sie müssen im Management tätig sein.“
„Ja,“ antwortet der Ballonfahrer, „aber woher wissen Sie das?“
„Nun,“ sagt die Frau, „Sie wissen weder wo Sie sind, noch wohin Sie fahren. Sie sind aufgrund einer großen Menge heißer Luft in Ihre jetzige Position gekommen. Sie haben ein Versprechen gemacht, von dem Sie keine Ahnung haben, wie Sie es einhalten können und erwarten von den Leuten unter Ihnen, dass sie Ihre Probleme lösen. Tatsache ist,
dass Sie nun in der gleichen Lage sind, wie vor unserem Treffen, aber merkwürdigerweise bin ich jetzt irgendwie schuld!“


----------



## winnman (10 August 2011)

war schon im Feirerabend thread aber ist immer wider gut, daher nochmals danke


----------

